# The Adventure Continues



## Secants (Oct 31, 2015)

Cont. of old journal

So sad, journal, I'll miss you.  (135 days? Yikes.)

Anywho, I'm restarting said journal because I feel the need to share something about my baby 'boy' betta, Selkie. Who, uh, seems to have been misgendered. That's 2 for 2 you've gotten wrong, PetCo. Go home.


















I'm starting to think I should have named this fish tiger. Her hobbies include eating everything in sight, flashing me with breeding stripes, and being tiny (and adorable). She is so small, guys, so small. Look at that thermometer. She is smaller than it. I've had her since late January. So small.

(and obligatory baby pictures from late January)


















So small. So blue. Wow.


----------

